# Rolex or Jaeger LeCoultre?



## HMTB

Dear all,

Before I begin, I apologise if this post should be situated elsewhere and also for its length in explaining a fairly simple and common dilemma.

By way of background, I have worn a Breitling throughout my university and postgraduate years and have reached an age, 25, when I think that perhaps it is time for a change. I have looked at Rolex (initially disregarded due to their over abundance and popularity, the number of fakes in circulation and the potential attraction they might have to unsavoury characters who might wish to rid me of it, and the remainder of my possessions, should it be spotted), Jaeger LeCoultre and IWC.

Of course, I would rather prefer select models from one of the following: A. Lange & Sohne, Vacheron Constantin, Breguet or Girard Perregaux, however, the demands upon my purse are such that, for now at least, the aforementioned are beyond the realms of what it would be both sensible and reasonable for me spend on a watch.

Having seen a number of models, I have, it would seem, reverted to my initial choice, namely, the Rolex Datejust II in stainless steel with a white dial, though more recently I have stumbled upon the Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39 with which I am quite taken. I also very much like the Jaeger LeCoultre Memovox, however, both of these watches I like in steel, but would prefer in gold. This has led me to conclude that the steel Datejust II fits the bill currently both for its robust build, price and appealing (to me) design, with the Jaeger LeCoultre perhaps being more appropriate once I am more advanced in my years, ie when I reach 30 or 35 years of age.

That having been said, they are beautiful watches and as much as I like the Datejust II (and I really do), I would only see it as a stepping stone prior to obtaining one of the Jaeger LeCoultre watches. Equally, I feel as though I should (I don't know why), at some point in my life, wear a Rolex, which leaves me in a rather confused state of mind.

I was hoping some on here might be kind enough to provide me with some thoughts or perhaps any miscellaneous musings which come to mind on this topic. Is this a common dilemma?

Many thanks for reading,

HMTB


----------



## vnstowa

If the Datejust is a stepping stone, it's fine. If you buy it used, you wont lose money(or not to much) and you will have the Rolex experience. Then you can move on.


----------



## Watchbreath

It all comes down to which one will fill your Dribble-Bibble the fastest.


----------



## Spit161

Something* from JLC will get my vote - they're lovely pieces!

cheers,
Jake

* - It's not actually a model, but you get what I mean!;-)


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

I own and love both! But I would have to give the edge to JLC every day.


----------



## SGexpat

Nothing wrong with the dj2 but I'd recommend trying the milgauss white dial before settling on the white dial dj2. I actually think its quite versatile.

That said I would recommend jlc any day. You can easily pick up even more interesting pieces from jlc for the price of the date just 2.
Happy hunting!


----------



## Gary123

I would also vote for JLC. Rolex's are common as dirt, and probably half out there are fake.


----------



## 31 Jewels

I wore a Rolex GMT Master for 11 years straight that i bought brand new. Could wear it with anything and do anything with it on. Not in any way knocking the other, but i doubt that it would stand the daily use for the committed wearer.


----------



## SGexpat

31 Jewels said:


> I wore a Rolex GMT Master for 11 years straight that i bought brand new. Could wear it with anything and do anything with it on. Not in any way knocking the other, but i doubt that it would stand the daily use for the committed wearer.


Is it that you think the highly polished surfaces of many JLC's will look worse due to daily wear and tear or are you saying the movement itself can't handle daily use? If the latter I must take issue with that. JLC's - as with most luxury watches - are designed to withstand daily use without a problem. I don't think its fair to assert that JLC's can't handle daily wear. I haven't seen any studies or objective evidence to that effect.

Not that I'm anti-rolex, I'm the happy owner of one.


----------



## Janne

Rolex movements are a little bit sturdier due to he size of the movement (bridges etc) but the ones made by JLC are aqual or better to ETA.
Which are good, right?


----------



## 31 Jewels

SGexpat said:


> Is it that you think the highly polished surfaces of many JLC's will look worse due to daily wear and tear or are you saying the movement itself can't handle daily use? If the latter I must take issue with that. JLC's - as with most luxury watches - are designed to withstand daily use without a problem. I don't think its fair to assert that JLC's can't handle daily wear. I haven't seen any studies or objective evidence to that effect.
> 
> Not that I'm anti-rolex, I'm the happy owner of one.


 Like i said, not bustin on JLC. There isnt a study because no one wears there JLC for 11 years straight, in water, ocean, workin. Everything. Rolex cases are top grade, its what put Rolex on the map. I did it for a product durability test. After 8 years, it slowed a bit. Before i could service it it was stolen. 1996/1997 GMT Pepsi Bezel bought at Linquest and Becksted in Maryland August 1996 just in case someone bought it.


----------



## SGexpat

31 Jewels said:


> Like i said, not bustin on JLC. There isnt a study because no one wears there JLC for 11 years straight, in water, ocean, workin. Everything. Rolex cases are top grade, its what put Rolex on the map. I did it for a product durability test. After 8 years, it slowed a bit. Before i could service it it was stolen. 1996/1997 GMT Pepsi Bezel bought at Linquest and Becksted in Maryland August 1996 just in case someone bought it.


Wow - I'm really sad to hear your watch was stolen, but it sounds like you had a great run with it! No denying the Rolex versatility for different environments. I'm with you there. I was only thinking about daily wear in a general sense.


----------



## Stensbjerg

Maybe JLC owners dosen't wear their watch like some Rolex owners do, 
but that dosen't mean that the watch can't handle it,maybe it is just because many of them have more then one watch.

My JLC has never in any way let me down no matter where it went 
If I took it in water and ocean I'm sure it would work fine (I can't do any thing to it JLCs 1000 hours test all ready have done)
I just don't see any reason to take it there when I also have a Seiko MM b-)

And now I want a Rolex:-d


----------



## Dancing Fire

JLC by a mile!! IMO...JLC is the best value dollar for dollar in high end watches. ;-)


----------



## edeag3

I'd say JLC for sure, their movements are much more highly finished than Rolex and if you hold one in person the difference is more than apparent.
That being said, if you're really itching for a rolex the preowned route is probably a pretty good idea.


----------



## zekio

Janne said:


> but the ones made by JLC are aqual or better to ETA.
> Which are good, right?


interesting


----------



## ed21x

They're supposedly elabore grade ETA movements refinished to an even higher degree by JLC.



Janne said:


> Rolex movements are a little bit sturdier due to he size of the movement (bridges etc) but the ones made by JLC are aqual or better to ETA.
> Which are good, right?


----------



## SGexpat

ed21x said:


> They're supposedly elabore grade ETA movements refinished to an even higher degree by JLC.


Not sure if this is just meant to get a reaction or not, but JLC does not use ETA movements in any pieces... If you think I'm wrong please share a link as I definitely want to know!!!


----------



## HPoirot

Normally, i would choose JLC over a Rolex, but in this case, i would say Rolex. 

The JLC is too dressy for regular wear and might end up as a box queen. 

And i have never heard of JLC refurbishing ETA movements. Aren't they well-known among WIS for having all in-house movements?


----------



## ed21x

oh yes! much apologize, i had them confused with IWC for a brief second. no negative reaction intended.


----------



## tempussuisse

Like both Rolex and JLC, but have a special liking for Rolex. I'd opt for a vintage or preowned Rolex.


----------



## mikeyc

I have a Rolex Date that I've worn almost every day for the past 34 years. It has never let me down and after servicing about 3 years ago it looks absolutely mint, I swore it was a new watch. But like someone else said they're as common as dirt. My grail is a JLC Master Geographic fwiw. So if you plan to wear it frequently and want a watch that you can wear in almost any situation, get a Rolex. But if you want a special occasion watch, its JLC for sure.


----------



## Nishant

I would say that for everyday wear, you need something that resists scratches and is a tool of a watch ! 
Its wrong to compare brands .. so i would pick a JLC Navy Seals Chrono GMT .. or any of the Navy Seals series ...

But most other JLCs get ouchED out coz of heavily polished cases that are scratch magnets ...

Get a *Rolex Sub or DSSD (long shot..and personal bias) or JLC Navy Seals Chrono GMT ( my vote.. and next grail )*


----------



## Bronte

There seems to be kind of a strange belief on this forum that leather strap watches are too dressy for casual wear. But a leather strap watch is a standard men's watch and will only be too dressy with sneakers. As long as you're wearing loafers and a collared shirt or dressier, you're fine with a leather strap watch. However, a bracelet watch, and Rolex in particular, probably makes for a better "only watch" because there's no leather-matching concerns (and maybe because they take scratches better, but I can't attest to that).


----------



## RuffRydas

Get the Datejust, you already know it's not going to be your last watch. In the mean time, it'll be a great versatile piece to go along with your Breitling to bridge the time gap between now and when you have enough money saved up for that gold JLC.


----------



## mleok

If it's a choice between a Rolex Datejust II and a JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon, I would go with the JLC in a heartbeat. This is because in my mind, both the DJ II and MUT are dress watches, and this genre naturally suggests leather strap to me, and the JLC MUT is an exceptional example of this genre. If you do decide to go with a Rolex instead, I would lean towards a Rolex GMT IIC or Submariner instead of a DJ II. To be honest, I think the DJ II falls between the cracks, it's too big at 41mm to be a nice dress watch, and not robust enough to serve as a sporty watch.

In the dressy sports watch genre, you should also look into a preowned VC Overseas, AP Royal Oak, or IWC Ingenieur (older 41mm model).


----------



## johnny action

Rolex?
Jagger Le Culture?!?
Overpriced fiddle faddle!
Its a Monster you want!


----------



## Bree

I agree, overpriced, but i would get a JLC Master Compressor Navy Seal  ...if i had the cash just lying around haha


----------



## cv711

I had the same dilema, JLC vs. Rolex and like you I'm quite young (21 years old). I decided on a Rolex GMT II Ceramic because it just seemed more robust and versatile. I wear it everyday HOWEVER I'm now hooked on watches and are yearning for my first JLC. I'll probably get a Reverso Squadra or Master Compressor Chrono.

My advise as you have a Breitling go for the JLC, if this was your first watch I would have said Rolex.


----------



## esm

IMO - two totally different watches. 

The DJII is bigger, thicker, bling-er, on bracelet, will most likely to have a better resale value than any current modern JLC offerings.

The MUT is elegant, the leather strap combo is to die for.

Since you are coming from wearing a Breitling, will you be happy with a light-ish, very thin watch on leather strap?


----------



## RuffRydas

johnny action said:


> Rolex?
> Jagger Le Culture?!?
> Overpriced fiddle faddle!
> Its a Monster you want!
> 
> View attachment 610447


You'll change your mind the minute you strap on a JLC.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Sadly, I have to say that I wear my monster the most out of my watches, followed very closely by my Black Mako... and that includes my JLC.

Now back to the discussion... JLC all the way. I really don't think there is any question about it, JLC is objectively a better watch. Not to bash Rolex--they also make great watches, but they are really just not for me.


----------



## Widjaja77

I think Rolex is a very common nice luxury watch, since Rolex are the biggest luxury watch manufacturer in terms of watches produces every year, if you want something more unique, you should go with JLC, but Rolex is more recognizable even to people who don't like watches that much.


----------



## montelatici

I bought a Rolex Daytona with the Zenith movement when I was young and still own it, I wore it to death for 20 years. Then I bought a JLC Reverso Platinum in my late 40s. It is still my favorite watch, though I wear a Panerai daily. Go with the JLC, you won't regret it.


----------



## pukematrixx

Given you have a breitling I'd suggest JLC. A friend of mine was just faced with the same dilemma (but IWC instead of JLC) and if you already have a solid SS watch why not go for something a bit different? I have both and I tend to wear the JLC more (maybe because it's new!) but i also work in a bank and am generally in a suit all day so the JLC fits better from that perspective.


----------



## The1

Is the Breitling being retired? or is the collection just being expanded?
If retiring, i would probably go for the Rolex since it would be more along the lines of what you're comfortable with. But if it's expanding the collection, I wouldn't hesitate to go with the JLC as it would just add a different class to what you already have.


----------



## GETS

Two completely different styles of watch so it's a bit of a strange head to head competition.

But for me it would be JLC every single time. Considering all the in house work they are doing they deserve to be mentioned in the same tier as PP, ALS, VC, AP and Breguet. I really do think in 25 years they will be mentioned as a watchmaker in that same company.


----------



## mparker

31 Jewels said:


> Like i said, not bustin on JLC. There isnt a study because no one wears there JLC for 11 years straight, in water, ocean, workin. Everything. Rolex cases ...


I'll have to take exception to this even though it was posted months ago. I'm sure there many JLCs being worn daily out there and for many years now.


----------



## Blackwidow

Interesting question. I p/x'd my first Rolex Datejust for a JLC reverso sun/moon in white gold. Then I swapped that for the same watch in rose gold. It was a beautiful piece of engineering, but what got me was nobody noticed it. I know that is a bit sad, but hey, you spend that much on a watch, you want at least someone to notice!. Anyway, I p/x'd it for a Rolex GMT II which I love and it suits me better. It's not as good a watch, but its waterproof, hard wearing, and it's designed to be refurbed at service. Oh...and it's just a little bit bling. My advice would be, if you've never owned either, buy a Rolex Sub in SS. You'll adore it.


----------



## r0lexguy

Get both. I have a 5512 and recently purchased a master compressor gmt. I love them both.


----------



## NWP627

I would look at and try on the various permutations of the "original sports watch" the JLC Reverso.


----------



## The1

r0lexguy said:


> Get both. I have a 5512 and recently purchased a master compressor gmt. I love them both.


This is exactly how I think....


----------



## beebox

Have u consider the Master compressor series from JLC? 

IMO, they are more versatile and looks good whether on a casual or formal look.


----------



## Jamiesutto

GETS said:


> Two completely different styles of watch so it's a bit of a strange head to head competition.
> 
> But for me it would be JLC every single time. Considering all the in house work they are doing they deserve to be mentioned in the same tier as PP, ALS, VC, AP and Breguet. I really do think in 25 years they will be mentioned as a watchmaker in that same company.


Not to hijack the thread, but where do you see BLANCPAIN ranking?


----------



## On_Time

Reese's TimePieces said:


> I own and love both! But I would have to give the edge to JLC every day.


+1

JLC is pure class.

One of the genuine innovators and in-house manufacture of Haute Horologie since 1833 which even (sometime ago) supplied movements to Vacheron Constantin & Patek Phillipe.

The Ultra Thin Moon is elegant, uncluttered and refined and is on my own wish list

I am biased having currently owned five separate pieces of JLC hardware.

You won't regret it if you choose JLC.

BTW, it is relatively un-noticed by non-connoiseurs so you are safer with JLC.

On_Time

(waiting for the delivery of JLC Rose Gold 8-day Perpetual 40mm)


----------



## djmm

johnny action said:


> Rolex?
> Jagger Le Culture?!?
> Overpriced fiddle faddle!
> Its a Monster you want!
> 
> View attachment 610447


Yeah, goes well with the $50 suit for a night out.


----------



## myemailsea

JLC - JLC - JLC - JLC 

Bias, yes . . . 

JLC is more of boutique brand. The styles of the watches are so diametrically opposite that its hard to compare them. Personally I think a Breitling to Rolex would be a more natural transition. Why, because I "feel" that way.


----------



## Bronte

myemailsea said:


> JLC - JLC - JLC - JLC
> 
> Bias, yes . . .
> 
> JLC is more of boutique brand. The styles of the watches are so diametrically opposite that its hard to compare them. Personally I think a Breitling to Rolex would be a more natural transition. Why, because I "feel" that way.


Your views are your views, and JLC is certainly a lower volume company than Rolex (almost all are), but it's not a boutique in any way. It's one of the major Swiss high end brands. Any watchmaker that produces their own movements (and even supplies them to other watchmakers) does not qualify as a boutique.


----------



## myemailsea

Are "views" not what this forum is about? That is rhetorical, requiring no response. 

In comparison to Rolex, it is a Boutique brand -thank you for the thoughtful edification.


----------



## Hammondo

As this is a high-end forum and Rolex are not high-end.....JLC is a fantastic choice...especially one of the Master Compressor offerings


----------



## Badandy

Hammondo said:


> As this is a high-end forum and Rolex are not high-end.....JLC is a fantastic choice...especially one of the Master Compressor offerings


Average price north of $5k USD and all in-house movements. Sounds budget and mid-range to me...


----------



## Time Exposure

Having owned nearly a dozen Rolexes over the last 23 years, and no contemporary JLC's, I will echo those who suggest Rolex for my own odd reason: it is the most collected, recognized, talked-about watch in the whole watch world. It has a greater resale than any other production watch. As an admirer of watches, I like having had the experience of owning Rolexes and being able to speak of them from the experience of ownership. I think every watch admirer should own a Rolex at some point.

When you're ready, sell the Rolex (possibly for the same or more than you paid if you acquired it as a gently used piece), and buy the JLC. The JLC movement may not be as well protected as a Rolex movement in it's Oyster case, but it is by far the higher-quality movement. And I think Rolex makes a helluva fine movement.


----------



## Blackwidow

Time Exposure said:


> Having owned nearly a dozen Rolexes over the last 23 years, and no contemporary JLC's, I will echo those who suggest Rolex for my own odd reason: it is the most collected, recognized, talked-about watch in the whole watch world. It has a greater resale than any other production watch. As an admirer of watches, I like having had the experience of owning Rolexes and being able to speak of them from the experience of ownership. I think every watch admirer should own a Rolex at some point.
> 
> When you're ready, sell the Rolex (possibly for the same or more than you paid if you acquired it as a gently used piece), and buy the JLC. The JLC movement may not be as well protected as a Rolex movement in it's Oyster case, but it is by far the higher-quality movement. And I think Rolex makes a helluva fine movement.


I agree. From experience I can say that Rolex values improve with time. JLC drop like a stone. Who wants to pay $10000 for a preowned watch anyway?


----------



## jimmer42

ed21x said:


> They're supposedly elabore grade ETA movements refinished to an even higher degree by JLC.


You're having a laugh surely.....that's the funniest thing I've read all week!

Seriously, JLC is a slight step up from Rolex and their movements are some of the very best....I think that the JLC Navy Seal can withstand pretty much what any other diver can

To the Op...you may be overthinking things...strategy and planning is for business...when it comes to a watch choice, buy something that excites you now...tomorrow is....well, tomorrow


----------



## jimmer42

ed21x said:


> oh yes! much apologize, i had them confused with IWC for a brief second. no negative reaction intended.


Apologies Ed21x, posted before Reading this...


----------



## Adrian.williams

Sorry new to this Garry 123 the watch you had for sale the red stallion renato is it still available


----------



## BusyTimmy

Blackwidow said:


> I agree. From experience I can say that Rolex values improve with time. JLC drop like a stone. Who wants to pay $10000 for a preowned watch anyway?


Almost ALL brands other than Patek and Rolex will have terrible resale value. Rolex and Patek really are special in that regard... But there are so many other factors that make JLC and other brands special - especially when compared directly with Rolex and Patek.


----------



## heatscore

Adrian.williams said:


> Sorry new to this Garry 123 the watch you had for sale the red stallion renato is it still available


Click on the users name, and click "private message"


----------



## jrb715

To come very late to the game: I don't believe the MUT moon will feel nearly as versatile as the DateJust. The DateJust is a comfortable daily wearer, for almost every occasion, and I think a great watch (as long as you can live with the occasional Rolex disdain and Rolex envy.) But the JLC Master Memovox is a great daily wearer, as are the Master Control variants, and I would particularly compare the DateJust with the Master Control Hometime on its bracelet. If you can make the _relatively_ moderate jump in price to the JLCs, I think you should do it; and if you can live with a watch on leather I would run to get the 1958 Geophysic tribute, which is a sensational every occasion daily wearer.


----------



## Time Exposure

dwong said:


> Start with Rolex them move on to JLC.


Start with a thread begun four years ago, then move on...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Time Exposure said:


> Start with a thread begun four years ago, then move on...


Maybe getting to 100 posts to sell something?


----------



## stubborndonkey

It really depends on what you like best. I feel there are great things about either brand. Both have great dress watches but JLC seems to excel in that category, however Rolex has some stunners too and they have some better styled sport models and a robust history in that niche. JLC seems lacking in sports models, their dive watches have always turned me off. So to answer your question if it's an everyday watch buy a Rolex, if it's mostly a suit and tie affair grab a JLC.


----------



## Will_kho

Beautifull MUT Moon :heart_eyes:


----------



## JWNY

Here's some genuine advice. Get both. 

Wear the Reverso with a suit. Wear the Rolex for every other occasion. Best of both words


----------



## Sick Benny

If you want a watch on a leather strap JLC for everything else Rolex.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I think the OP might have decided considering it was originally posted in 2011 and their last login was four weeks ago


----------



## thehoracle

I was in the same boat as you, at age 30. I was a bit turned off by Rolex for the reasons you described. However, their allure was too strong and I ended up buying a GMT Master II - now I have owned 3 Rolex watches. Their popularity is for good reason, so if you like the Datejust I say go for it.


----------



## rob_honer

JLC does not use ebuaches from ETA, in fact, there are brands like Patek, IWC that use JLC ebauches


----------



## mleok

ed21x said:


> They're supposedly elabore grade ETA movements refinished to an even higher degree by JLC.


I don't know where you get that from, but JLC ebauches, in particular the JLC 920, have been finished to a higher standard and used by all of the big three brands: Patek, AP, VC. My second generation VC Overseas contains a JLC ebauche.


----------



## Bidle

mleok said:


> I don't know where you get that from, but JLC ebauches, in particular the JLC 920, have been finished to a higher standard and used by all of the big three brands: Patek, AP, VC. My second generation VC Overseas contains a JLC ebauche.


Probably he figured that out after 2 years. ;-)


----------



## Tom20

Hey everyone, this is an old watch my great grandad used to have it?s a jaeger lecoultre and that is as much as I know. Does anyone recognise this model and know the age or if it?s Worth anything I want to decide wether to wear it or keep it safely locked up. Many thanks for any help identify this watch


----------



## KtWUS

Reported the fake frankenwatch


----------



## Pun

Tom20 said:


> Hey everyone, this is an old watch my great grandad used to have it?s a jaeger lecoultre and that is as much as I know. Does anyone recognise this model and know the age or if it?s Worth anything I want to decide wether to wear it or keep it safely locked up. Many thanks for any help identify this watch


Fake.... I doubt Master Control was available few generations back!!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Now that a randomly placed fake post has resurrected this zombie thread I'm going to put it down once and for all.


----------

